# Small question on Tallahassee-atl



## watson (Apr 11, 2015)

The 319 runs from Tallahassee to tifton Georgia on 75. Never really hitched highways. It's an hour 45 mins from Tallahassee. Any thoughts or input? Trying to get to Macon outside of atl any input would be cool thanks.

Edit: forgot to mention the question was should I make that highway hitch. Tryin to make it to Birmingham al.


----------



## HundredsOfMiles (Jul 24, 2015)

watson said:


> The 319 runs from Tallahassee to tifton Georgia on 75. Never really hitched highways. It's an hour 45 mins from Tallahassee. Any thoughts or input? Trying to get to Macon outside of atl any input would be cool thanks.
> 
> Edit: forgot to mention the question was should I make that highway hitch. Tryin to make it to Birmingham al.


Not sure if this helps but I hitched from Columbus to Tally along the 280 and then the 27 and it was pretty easy. The 280 goes straight to Birmingham northbound.


----------

